# Causey Couger Cub! 9-26



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Causey - Pavlik called me just as I was getting off of work to invite me to go with him to Causey in his portaboat. With my twins fly gear and reel with some tackle Pavlik provided the rest. So we left the valley by 2pm to be assulted on the drive up by very heavy rain. We got on the lake by 4pm after a distraction fishing hole that didn't produce any fish.

Boy was it a walk with all that gear because causey is LOW!!!!!! Thinking the worst was behind us we launched.....not knowing the hike up was going to be worse with that boat. 1st 2 mins Pavlik hooked into a fish that jumped off the squid and doger and the bank tangler using powerbait nailed a rainbow. Thinking it was a good sign we trolled up Boy Scout arm trying various lures and watched a mini boil of Kokes on the way up the arm. Well we made our way to skull crack when pavlik nailed this fattty rainbow..........









We got all excited and mentioned how this ice season with those rainbows was going to be awesome. Whoops I spoke way to soon. We hit dinkerville and got assaulted by these guys...................









Anyone that knows pavlik can tell you he always has an eye out for lost poles. Sure enough he found me the pole I have always wanted...................the pink princess pole (watch for a tiger muskie being caught on this puppy!)









With all the rock "playgrounds" around though we could not help ourselves and had to poke some fun at LOAH and get them in the report too..................

























With that we tried the inlets to only spook fish and realize that the water is so low you cannot get up there very far. So we headed back to where Pavlik nailed the bow and I took a pic of the setting sun.









Sure enough on the same silver/blue kastmaster he got a nice tiger too!









Apparently Pavlik was getting good at losing lures to snags and in his frustration the couger cub could not contain its laughter. Kind of errie to hear that noise....must be close to halloween already (that was when ETDT heard his 1st ever couger cub last year).

We stayed till dark (8pm) and luckily the full moon helped us illuminate the hill we had to climb back out of with the boat and gear. By 10pm I was home and took a hot shower (last time I go in just a T-shirt and shorts) and contimplated why I didn't get anything. Ah ha! The very loud gas motor might have spooked off the fish before my lure (silver/blue kastmaster) went by. Pavlik put a heavy sinker on all of his lures.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

I think I may know who lost that Barbie pole!  Nice catch! :lol:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Ton_Def said:


> I think I may know who lost that Barbie pole!  Nice catch! :lol:


Nope this was a disney princess pole. 2 very different poles my friend. I do recall the barbie pole getting taken under the ice last year though. In fact that is what 1st came to mind when we got it in the boat.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Both of those fish had sculpins in their bellies. The tiger trout had a kokanee as well. Sculpins usually hang out on the bottom. This must mean that these fish are feeding down low.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I want my daughters pole back, fowlmouth gave it to me for her. Is causey a tributary of the berry? :mrgreen:


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Pavlik said:


> Both of those fish had sculpins in their bellies. The tiger trout had a kokanee as well. Sculpins usually hang out on the bottom. This must mean that these fish are feeding down low.


How big were the Kokanee? What color? Same goes for the Sculpin! Do tell!


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

All the eaten fish were 2-3 inches long. Each fish had 2 in their bellies. Kokanee was silver in color (thats how I could tell what it was).


----------

